# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Individual Tutoring for Russian  Private lessons of Russian for foreigners.

## Oxana

Hi!
I'm Oxana and I would like to be your language tutor.  
High quality professional teaching to improve your Russian/English speaking skills for work and everyday communication. 
I have a university degree and a university certificate in teaching Russian as a Foreign Language. 
I have been teaching the languages for about 20 years now 
I teach the language in an authentic and contemporary manner with focus on communicative approach.My lessons are relaxed, interesting and creative, but also fun. They can consist of general conversation, or include specific vocabulary and grammar, at a pace you are comfortable with. I correct all errors to ensure you are able to speak English effectively and confidently as soon as possible. At all times I focus on the individual needs of the student. 
I'm passionate about teaching and will always welcome new students.  89035746822

----------

